# 14 weeks 3 half month old baby bad cold



## shelbyfakla

hi girls do u know what i can do for baby girl she has a bad head cold i tried saline spray and vicks nothing seems 2 b workingg?


----------



## AriannasMama

Do you have a humidifier? Run that in her room while she's sleeping, it may help a bit but otherwise you'll just have to let it run its course.


----------



## shelbyfakla

AriannasMama said:


> Do you have a humidifier? Run that in her room while she's sleeping, it may help a bit but otherwise you'll just have to let it run its course.

ya ill give it ago thx


----------



## shelbyfakla

anyone else plz


----------



## Leah_xx

Do you have vicks baby bath?
When gracelynn had a cold i put her in the bath with the vicks baby wash, put vicks on her feet with white socks and turned her humidifier on in our room


----------



## amygwen

Is her nose running? If it is, is it clear or green/yellow? If it's green/yellow you should call the doctor because usually it's a sign for infection.

My LO is sick right now and I'm waiting to call the dr tomorrow to get some antibiotics! 

Over the weekend, I've been using saline spray and giving him Tylenol as well every few hours if his temperature goes up! Other than that, I'd just call the dr.


----------



## shelbyfakla

amygwen said:


> Is her nose running? If it is, is it clear or green/yellow? If it's green/yellow you should call the doctor because usually it's a sign for infection.
> 
> My LO is sick right now and I'm waiting to call the dr tomorrow to get some antibiotics!
> 
> Over the weekend, I've been using saline spray and giving him Tylenol as well every few hours if his temperature goes up! Other than that, I'd just call the dr.

the saline spray dont work for her and i been putting baby vicks on her and the humidfire on in the bedroom!! has she sleeps with me! i seen a doctor last night adn put her on anti binoiocs but im going to see my family doctor tomorrow to make sure its alright because alot of people told me its bad for babies at such a young age!!! i dont understand how vicks on the feet wth socks work


----------



## annawrigley

Noah's had anitbiotics when he was quite small, can't remember what age. I didn't get the vicks on the feet thing either lol, I thought it was a joke, but someone on here said apparently it absorbs up through their feet best or something? :shrug: Idk :lol:

Also what do you mean by a head cold? I never understood what that means :dohh: Do you mean she's all bunged up ? xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

Try taking LO into bathroom while a hot bath is getting run its suppose to help - think with all the steam. 
And if they're cot is elevated a little so they aren't lying flat down helps too...
You get them nasal pump things here - that sort of allows you pump all the goo out her nose - but I couldn't use it.
Hope your LO gets better soon! xx


----------



## emmylou92

hollie was very ill with a cold at 3 weeks old. we run a bath full of hot water and she sat in the bathroom with all the doors and windows closed for 10 mins a day she soon cleared up.


----------



## annawrigley

What a waste of water :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

Ladies I dont know how the vicks on the feet works but it does.
I have done it to gracelynn and it had helped so much!
The doctor even suggested it to me, Found it in a book of home remedies


----------

